# Master Cylinder ID Code



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

I did a search of this site, but couldn't find any info. My question involves the 5470409 Master Cylinder used on Power Disc Brake equipped GTOs during the 1970 model year. There is a machined half circle on the front of the "409" MS that has a two-letter code (ex. the code "BE" was used for the 1970 Chevelles). *Can someone tell me what the two-letter code for the 1970 GTO would be?* No, I don't have the Build Sheet for my Goat.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Bump


----------

